
Show HN: A Visual Studio Extension I Wrote to Outline Code Method Blocks - mdip
https://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/91cb9cc4-13a3-41fe-a3fe-545786a0ceab
======
mdip
It covers C# only; supports VS2013 (via NRefactory) and VS2015 (via Roslyn).
It started out as a project for myself as a result of a constrained display
resolution and having to work on a project with a few God Objects and large
methods.

I decided to polish it up and release it after I was sitting in a coffee shop
working for the day and someone asked me what extension I was using that "did
that" to my method blocks. He thought it was cool, so that was my motivation.

It's released under Apache 2.0 but I have yet to publish the source code
(possibly will this weekend).

